

Why Intelligent People Are Still Religious - j7
http://maladroit4u.neocities.org/why-intelligent-people-are-still-religious.html

======
dhoulb
I've always assumed it's a kind-of safety net for people who don't want to
take ultimate responsibility for their own decisions, or something.

Believing in a higher power maybe gives them comfort that other things will
get taken care of. Kinda like when you hire a cleaner and you don't have to
worry about having a dirty house anymore. Relieving some pressure on your
brain, or something. Appealing for some I guess!

------
sharemywin
The way I look at it is nature is way more complex than we humans understand.
Facts are facts but science is the interpretation of facts. Sometimes
scientific theories are wrong. Obviously some of religion is wrong, since
multiple religions conflict on ideas. So, where does that leave us hopeless
and confused. or you can have hope and believe there is more to life and the
world than atoms and protons.

------
Yaa101
Fear of their own mortality is the answer...

~~~
sharemywin
for me it's like "dead is dead" is so boring.

